# Asian Market Faves?



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

On my way back from out of town meetings at the main office, I often stop at a little Oriental grocery store.  It has the most amazing variety of stuff, and everything is very reasonably priced.  Yesterday I picked up wasabi peas, a huge hand of fresh ginger,  Shark Sriracha sauce, Kimlan light soy sauce, and Oriental Mascot oyster flavored sauce.  What else would be good and hard to find elsewhere?  I could spend a lot of time in that store, they have some of everything, but it's confusing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Ramen noodles without the salty flavor packets.  Sesame oil...cheap!


----------



## merstar (May 18, 2013)

I second the sesame oil. Kadoya makes the best!
Also, chili oil, chili paste, various chili sauces - including sweet chili sauce, and hot mustard.


----------



## Somebunny (May 18, 2013)

Salad roll rice wrappers, Fresh Thai basil.  Dry noodles for chow mein.  Different bottled/jar sauces, sesame oil (prices are usually better than the chain grocery stores. (One exception to that is Superstore in Canada, Asian foods are way cheaper there than, the equivalent US grocery)


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2013)

I buy just about my ethnic cooking needs in ethnic groceries.  I have access to Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Indian, Pakistani and Near Eastern markets.  An jaw-dropping selection of foods at reasonable prices.  

The smells alone are worth the trip.  When my grandson was about 3-4 YO, we went into a Pakistani spice store.  The aromas of the spices were very strong.  We walked in the door and he started "Mmmmm, smells so good!  Smells so good!"  The proprietor was all smiles.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

Great ideas, thanks guys!   Appreciate brand names.  

Dang, I looked at the sesame oil, but there were so many different brands, and I kinda zoned out....


----------



## merstar (May 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Great ideas, thanks guys!   Appreciate brand names.
> 
> Dang, I looked at the sesame oil, but there were so many different brands, and I kinda zoned out....



Trust me - Kadoya is fantastic. It's deep and delicious with a very distinct sesame taste - not watered down like some brands. Let me know what you think if you try it!


----------



## bakechef (May 18, 2013)

I go to the asian market for rice, Jasmine is sooo much cheaper than the grocery store.  Sauces, sesame oil, same thing so much cheaper.

I buy some produce there too, great deals on that too.

I also have access to just about every ethnic type market, some really cool stuff out there.  

One downside to the asian markets is the fishy smell, it is really really strong!  I went to one the other day on the other side of town and it smelled horrible, by far the dirtiest grocery store that I've ever seen, I have no idea how they pass any kind of inspections.  They had a seafood case that was missing all of its front glass, you could just reach in and fondle the stuff if you wanted to, it was low enough that children could reach in.  Luckily the ones near my house are much cleaner.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

merstar said:


> Trust me - Kadoya is fantastic. It's deep and delicious with a very distinct sesame taste - not watered down like some brands. Let me know what you think if you try it!



It's on my Ourgroceries Oriental Market list for next time, thanks Merstar!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I go to the asian market for rice, Jasmine is sooo much cheaper than the grocery store.  Sauces, sesame oil, same thing so much cheaper.
> 
> I buy some produce there too, great deals on that too.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about the fishy smell.  This store is fairly clean and relatively unfishy.

Being from lower south Bugtussle, I'm envious of all who have a plethora of ethnic grocery stores!  We do Mexican quite well here, but that's about it.


----------



## CraigC (May 18, 2013)

I find that most of the ingredients we use for Thai, Japanese and Chinese are very inexpensive compared to what is available from the minimal shelf space at the grocery. Some of the bulk spices are really cheap as well.


----------



## scotty71 (May 18, 2013)

That does it-- I desperately need a trip to LAMS GARDEN to pig out on the many types of DIM SUM.. 

Photos for Lam's Garden | Yelp


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2013)

Mirin, fish sauce, garlic, fresh noodles, dried rice noodles, rice vinegar, dried mushrooms, sesame oil, miso paste, oyster sauce, chile sauce, canned lychees - staples for all types of Asian cuisine.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

Best brand names?  There is so much of everything!


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2013)

Dawg, I've been wanting to get to an Asian market to get some "black soy sauce" that Jenny recommend in post #14 of this thread.....http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/filipino-chicken-adobo-84172-2.html


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Best brand names?  There is so much of everything!



I don't have enough experience with different brand names to recommend one, except for Three Crabs fish sauce. Do check the labels for high-fructose corn syrup. I was surprised to see how many Asian condiments include it.


----------



## no mayonnaise (May 19, 2013)

Shark Brand Sriracha blows away the garbage with the rooster on it.  Red Boat 40°N fish sauce, by far the best.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> Shark Brand Sriracha blows away the garbage with the rooster on it.  Red Boat 40°N fish sauce, by far the best.



Got the Shark, and am putting the Red Boat on the list!  Thanks, NM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2013)

This one:

"Flying Lion" Vietnamese-Style Fish Sauce: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2013)

Gojujang  -- Korean hot pepper paste.  It's awesome.  Tasty and versatile.

Our house is stuffed to the gill with stuff from Asian markets, as my partner is Asian.  So the Asian market is a go-to.

There is great debate over Shark Sriracha dauce among people who have time for such things.  I'm not a fan.

I have 4 or 5 brands of fish sauce in my kitchen but my favorite brands are 3 Crabs and Tiparos.  I like Squid and Golden Boy (but I love all Golden Boy products).

Also, the term "Oriental" offends some Asians .... Just sayin...


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2013)

Black Soy Sauce.

Sweet and thick.  Has molasses added.








http://www.easythaieasygo.com/black-soy-sauce-healthy-boy-brand-p-33.html


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2013)

You guys should have come with me!  I saw those brands, but didn't know whether to get them or not!

Added to the list.  Thanks!

I am amazed at how much cheaper things are at the Oriental Grocery  (yes, that's the name) than the same stuff on Amazon. For example, Kimlan low sodium soy sauce 20 oz was $4.49 in the store, on Amazon it's around $11.00 plus shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2013)

I got my fish sauce as a gift from Damien, I was upset with a bottle I had bought that I had to leave outside, it smelled so bad.  He sent me a bottle of the good stuff.


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2013)

I think Kikkoman low sodium is the absolute best for low sodium.  I use Healthy Boy for non low sodium.

The "Oriental Grocery" is sorta like the "Colored Grocery."   Yes, it's unfortunately named, but it might be better just to call it your Asian market.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I think Kikkoman low sodium is the absolute best for low sodium.  I use Healthy Boy for non low sodium.
> 
> The "Oriental Grocery" is sorta like the "Colored Grocery."   Yes, it's unfortunately named, but it might be better just to call it your Asian market.



Got it!  Thanks!

I like Kikkoman low sodium for general purpose too.  It's 24% sodium.  The Kimlan is 21% sodium.  I tasted some, and it has that great "restaurant" taste.


----------



## jennyema (May 19, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Got it!  Thanks!
> 
> I like Kikkoman low sodium for general purpose too.  It's 24% sodium.  The Kimlan is 21% sodium.  I tasted some, and it has that great "restaurant" taste.



Interesting...

Could you maybe post a pic if it?  Because its not a familiar brand and when you see a sea of soy sauces at the store its easier to go by what they look like .

I'd love to try a lower sodium soy  sauce with flavor!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 19, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Could you maybe post a pic if it?  Because its not a familiar brand and when you see a sea of soy sauces at the store its easier to go by what they look like .
> 
> I'd love to try a lower sodium soy  sauce with flavor!!!


  Here ya go!  

They sell it cheaper than Amazon, but $2 more than my little Asian market.  The Amazon reviews are fun to read, apparently folks have been hoarding the little packets from the restaurants.
http://vietnamesesupermarket.com/images/products/detail/IMG_8694.JPG


----------



## GrillingFool (May 20, 2013)

Don't forget the fresh veggies. Around here, super cheap.
99 cent a pound nappa cabbage, vs 2.88 in the supermarket.
If you like cookies and such, be sure to check those out too.
Noodles. Rice, wheat, bean... all cheaper.
Kepac Manin... its a thick sweet soy sauce, very good.
Frozen dumplings! Wei-chuan is a good brand.
Thin sliced dehydrated shiitake mushrooms. Great for everything, super cheap.
And be daring, try some of the cold single serve beverages; fruit drinks and such!


----------



## Rocklobster (May 20, 2013)

This is my favorite. Na Rog. Roasted chilis in oil. I love the smokey, hot flavor with any kind of eggs, noodles or veggies....very addictive..


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2013)

Great recs, all!  Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (May 21, 2013)

*yOU LIVE IN LECANTO?*



scotty71 said:


> That does it-- I desperately need a trip to LAMS GARDEN to pig out on the many types of DIM SUM..
> 
> Photos for Lam's Garden | Yelp



Hey Scotty, 

We live in Citrus Springs.  Where is Lams Garden???? Love dim sum.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

Anything at the 
*Pagsanjan Falls Resort in the Phillipines.*

My egg rolls
Lumpia
Monkey meat on a stick (in Olongapo, Phillipines)
Pork at a Hawaiian Luau
Steamed squid over rice with ink sauce
clam essence (as in a French essence as described by Esoffier)
Asian Tropical Fruit
Fresh coconut, from the trees
Mahi mahi
Really good tempura
Good sushi
velveted meat in stir fries.
I could go on, but there is only so much space.

I really like it if there is no sashimi on my plate, thank you.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cave76 (Jul 21, 2013)

How would I choose my 'favorite' item? Can I just say ' all of them'? (Leaving out fermented bean curd, of course!)

So---- Oyster sauce. There are vegetarian versions and even some with MSG. I get the regular.

Has lots of 'unami'. 

(What does umami mean? | Cookthink there is a fifth taste we can perceive with our tongue. Called umami, its taste has been described as rounded, rich and savory.)


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I buy just about my ethnic cooking needs in ethnic groceries. I have access to Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Indian, Pakistani and Near Eastern markets. An jaw-dropping selection of foods at reasonable prices.
> 
> The smells alone are worth the trip. When my grandson was about 3-4 YO, we went into a Pakistani spice store. The aromas of the spices were very strong. We walked in the door and he started "Mmmmm, smells so good! Smells so good!" The proprietor was all smiles.


 
You are so right Andy. We have neighborhoods of just about every ethnic group possible. Although I haven't heard of any Inuit ones. And due to Harvard and MIT along with some other smaller schools, Cambridge is loaded to the gills with ethnic neighborhoods. We have students from all over the world come to the Boston/Cambridge schools. Should a student find that there is not a grocery store or restaurant that does not have his native foods, then you can be sure one will spring up. While other cities and towns across America have been formed by immigrants and the food businesses they create, Boston and Cambridge's have been formed by the needs of its International student base.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2013)

Lemon grass and stick it in the freezer until you need some.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Lemon grass and stick it in the freezer until you need some.



I actually got some prechopped and frozen!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I actually got some prechopped and frozen!


Pre-chopped! Great. I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Pre-chopped! Great. I'll have to look for that.



It was in the tiny freezer section.


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 22, 2013)

-Gochujang (korean chili paste)
-Miso paste (salty soybean paste used for soups, etc.) 
-Vermicelli noodles (super cheap at asian grocers - great for pad thai, vietnamese rolls and bowls, etc.) 
-Daikon radish (these are MASSIVE, LONG, japanese radishes... they are milder and sweeter than regular garden radishes. Great pickled, made into slaws, put in soups, etc.) 
-Misc. "asian" veg (bok choy, gai lan, etc)
-Fish sauce 
-Nori (seaweed used for sushi), and other seaweeds (wakame, for soups is good) 
-Furikake (a japanese seasoning that provides a ton of umami to rice, noodles, and such) 
-Coconut milk (i put this on the list because it is usually SO much cheaper in asian markets than it is at the regular grocery stores) 
-Tofu (again, usually much cheaper than the grocery store) 
-Dried mushrooms


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 22, 2013)

grumblebee said:


> -Gochujang (korean chili paste)
> -Miso paste (salty soybean paste used for soups, etc.)
> -Vermicelli noodles (super cheap at asian grocers - great for pad thai, vietnamese rolls and bowls, etc.)
> -Daikon radish (these are MASSIVE, LONG, japanese radishes... they are milder and sweeter than regular garden radishes. Great pickled, made into slaws, put in soups, etc.)
> ...



Love it!  Thanks, Grumblebee!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2013)

For me, they would be my childhood snack favorites.....rice crackers, dried squid, and a bunch of others....


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 24, 2013)

roadfix said:


> For me, they would be my childhood snack favorites.....rice crackers, dried squid, and a bunch of others....



Oh yeah! I forgot about dried squid. To those that haven't tried it, it sounds horrid. But it is basically like a jerky... seasoned, chewy, delicious and salty/sweet. Love it! Think I will get some tomorrow as I'm heading to the big Asian Market anyway...  Thanks for the reminder of this snack! Totally forgot about it...


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2013)

I love rice cakes. Put creamy peanut butter on them, zap it for a minute or so and let it melt down into the cake. Like eating hot roasted peanuts.


----------



## FabulousFoodie (Jul 26, 2013)

I absolutely hate most seafood, but realised I'd accidentally been enjoying some strange, crispy shrimp balls. They were weirdly sweet and very addictive.

I'm a massive fan of garlic peas, if you haven't tried them and you're a garlic fan, you will absolutely love them. Not exactly a social snack though...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2013)

FabulousFoodie said:


> I absolutely hate most seafood, but realised I'd accidentally been enjoying some strange, crispy shrimp balls. They were weirdly sweet and very addictive.
> 
> I'm a massive fan of garlic peas, if you haven't tried them and you're a garlic fan, you will absolutely love them. Not exactly a social snack though...



Welcome to DC!  Are garlic peas like wasabi peas, dried and crunchy?  I love wasabi peas.

Will have to check out dried squid and shrimp balls.


----------



## FabulousFoodie (Jul 26, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome to DC!  Are garlic peas like wasabi peas, dried and crunchy?  I love wasabi peas.
> 
> Will have to check out dried squid and shrimp balls.



They're very similar to wasabi peas in texture, apparently they're a common bar snack in Asia. 

I think the balls were made by Orion and had a peanut in the centre, they're definitely up there with some of the strangest things I've ever eaten


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Addie said:


> I love rice cakes. Put creamy peanut butter on them, zap it for a minute or so and let it melt down into the cake. Like eating hot roasted peanuts.



That is an interesting way to have rice cakes Ads 

I like rice cakes but started finding them bland, but your way is not bland at all


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> This is my favorite. Na Rog. Roasted chilis in oil. I love the smokey, hot flavor with any kind of eggs, noodles or veggies....very addictive..



They look good, sounds good with the noodles


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have never tried dumplings...we actually have a dumpling/chinese takeaway shop opening up in our local shopping centre called Red Panda...may have to try some


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is an interesting way to have rice cakes Ads
> 
> I like rice cakes but started finding them bland, but your way is not bland at all


 
If you think of the plain white rice cakes, you can treat them as if it were white bread and put anything you would put in a sandwich. I love it with the PB. I often just eat the PB right out of the jar. But when heated in the micro on a rice cake, it melts down into the rice cake and tastes like hot roasted peanuts. A favorite food of mine. The cakes have minimum calories and the PB is a great protein food. I buy natural PB. You have to always stir the oil back into it before you use it. The only additive is the salt. No sugar in it. 

I have also put tuna salad on it and zapped it. Rice cakes with added foods on top are a quick snack or a food for on the go.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 26, 2013)

Golden Pampano fish. Freshest fish and largest variety for that matter.
Beef tenderloins at 6 bucks a pound
Fresh rice noodle with green onions and shrimp in them.
Baby octopus
dried fried shallots
fresh noodles
button mushrooms at half price
variety of fresh mushrooms
Baby bok choy
Soy and ponzu sauces
red and black vinegars
seaweed snacks and sheets
tapioca flour
cheap produce
asian basil
big tins of sesame oil for the price of a bottle
Sake and Mirin
ribs cut anyway you want.
Salmon heads for eating or fishing if your squeamish.
Greens you have never seen before.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> If you think of the plain white rice cakes, you can treat them as if it were white bread and put anything you would put in a sandwich. I love it with the PB. I often just eat the PB right out of the jar. But when heated in the micro on a rice cake, it melts down into the rice cake and tastes like hot roasted peanuts. A favorite food of mine. The cakes have minimum calories and the PB is a great protein food. I buy natural PB. You have to always stir the oil back into it before you use it. The only additive is the salt. No sugar in it.
> 
> I have also put tuna salad on it and zapped it. Rice cakes with added foods on top are a quick snack or a food for on the go.



I love the sound of the tuna on them too, thanks Ads


----------



## Andypants (Nov 29, 2014)

As people have mentioned:

Na Rog (Laoganma chili sauce AKA Mean Woman Sauce).  I actually haven't tried it yet but everyone on the web raves about it.

Kadoya sesame oil

Gochujang chili paste


Also:

Sesame paste (buy in small jars because it will harden on you, although I guess you could heat it to soften it)

Broad bean paste (I buy Union Foods brand)

Fermented hot bean paste (I buy a brand with a cartoonish smiling peasant in a straw hat on the label); almost any hot bean paste or chili bean paste really

Samjaeng (Korean bean paste, comes in plastic tubs)

Hoisin sauce (I like Koon Chun.  I like all their products I've tried except for their soy sauce, too salty, and shrimp paste, not for this Westerner's palate)

Black bean sauce

Pearl River Bridge soy sauce

Wei Chuan sauce in jars if you can still find any, especially the Kung Pao

Maesri Thai chili paste (canned), especially the red varieties (goes well with La Choy sweet and sour sauce)

Tom yum paste (also goes well with La Choy sweet and sour)

Maesri Ta Dang chili paste in jars (avoid anything with 'pla' in the name, too fishy)

Crab paste (to be used in tiny amounts.  I dip a spoon in the jar, hold it vertically, and whatever doesn't fall back into the jar is enough for me...) This one isn't really a must-buy.

Huy Fong sambal oelek (chili paste) and sambal bajak (chili garlic paste)

Lee Kum Kee char siu sauce, or their chili garlic sauce; almost any chili garlic sauce

Korean bulgogi or kalbi marinade (I personally can't tell the difference) - the labels are almost entirely in Korean so I don't know the brand name.  The labels are red and say that they contain Korean pear or apple.

Korean BBQ sauce, same brand, which is reddish and spicier than the two above

Yeo's chili sauces (Hot and Sweet)

Kikkoman garlic and green onion marinade

Kikkoman stir fry sauce or pork cutlet sauce - purplish brown in color

Kokohu Rose rice


At a South Asian market, Patak's chili relish or garlic relish, or mango relish (Patak's or SWAD)


----------



## Andypants (Nov 29, 2014)

Andypants said:


> At a South Asian market, Patak's chili relish or garlic relish, or mango relish (Patak's or SWAD)



Or SWAD mixed relish.  I liked all the Indian pickles/relishes I've tried except for Patak's lime relish (too much anise flavor).


----------

